# Guideless Daiwa Interline rods



## fishbone (Apr 1, 2004)

Was looking through my Cabelas catalog yesterday and noticed these rods. They have no guides, but instead have the line running throught the center of the pole and out the tip. It says they can be used with any normal reels.

I thought this seemed pretty cool and was wondering if this was a new thing or if it had been done before? Anybody have any experience with this type of rod? Could this be the future of rods?

They had a pretty hefty price tag, I think it was like 230 for the 11' surf rod, so I won't be testing them out anytime soon...

Here is a link to the Daiwa page for them:
http://www.daiwa.com/tackle/rods/sw-interline/index.html


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I know of one persone on the board*

that has one. Not sure if it's the same one your talking about. But one problem with them is you can't use a shockleader.

The knot would have problem going through the rod.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

That's just weird. Wouldn't distance be reduced while the line is funneled through the rod? I'm sure there's a lot more friction than just having external guides. One good thing is you don't have to worry about misaligned or bent guides.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree with Wrong way, I would think there is alot of friction.
One plus I could see is if it was windy, the line might be a little more secure, but I really don't fish when it's windy so....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Don't buy the Daiwa Interline Rods, unless you plan to buy all new rods. That is how good they are. I don't fish guided rods anymore except for heavers.
Seriously, they cast better than anything I have ever thrown, Smooooth, baby Smoooooth. Added 20 yards to my cast. Without all the guides they are lite. 10 footer weighs 4 oz.

They work best with spinners but will use Conventional. But with the tiny stripper guide Shock Leaders don't work. I throw 5 on the 11 all the time and don't have a break off problem.

I have the 11, 10, 9, 8, and a six trout rod. If you want to throw one let me know.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i think they have like internal rifling to reduce friction right wilber?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I just recently purchased one last christmas and I do like it very much. It is a pricey rod and I would buy another one, but not for what I paid for it. Not being able to use a shock leader is a minus. It is a very smooth rod and casts great, plus the sensitivity is really good, great for throwing lures. I own the team daiwa rod and it is a good rod. I have the 10 ft model and if you ever see me, you're more than welcome to test it out. It looks a little weak but it is a lot stronger than it looks. I've already pulled out a 30 inch striper on it with no problems at all.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Hmmmm... No more broken guides... Sounds good to me.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

the main problem with the rod is say thier is a run going on 
and your line breaks. fishing the line thru the rod is a pain.
concept seems nice.
but the old fashion way is still the best. learn your casting technique and the rod is not needed.


just my .02 worth


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I can thread the Interline in the same amount of time it takes to thread a guided rod.
With all the Superbraids out, the shock leader thing is not all that when you are throwing 4 oz. At least it's not for me.
The key advantage to me is the way the rod works when you have a fish in the wash. Real smooth and gives and takes real well.

When I first got the 11ft Interline I said "There is no way that thing will throw". What a joke on me, by the 3rd cast I was 20 yds. farther than my best cast with the old White Team Daiwa rod. The rod loads very easy and the release is smoooooth. Yep it is rifled inside the blank, I think that is what sets it apart from other internal casting rods.

Just be careful, it really could cost you a lot of money.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I see temptation to buy another rod on the horizon...


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Rifled....it doesn't twist the line?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

nah, shoots it out better


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

If you think about it this way it makes sense.
The line coming off a spinner comes in loops, every time the loop has to reduce to go through a guide it slows it down. Once the line is contained in the blank it no longer has to be reduced to fit through a guide. Does that make any sense?

PS The regular spool reels like a Bg work better than the long cast design. The long cast tend to let too much line off in the begining.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i'm afraid to use them. if i hook a big rock or red, i'm scared that the friction of braided line going back and forth will either split the rod or break the line. also how would i replace a tip if it breaks. i don't want to be without a rod for a month or two while it goes back to factory. i'll stick to my lami's and all star rods.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

I agree w/ya Billr, and I dont think it would be as easy after a breakoff as a guided rod.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The first ones we got was fished hard for 5 years, big fish, Little fish and braided lines. We sent it back to the Daiwa folks, they tore it down and sent us back a sample of the blank. Looked brand new, no cuts or marks of any kind. Them folks are smarter than I gave them credit for. Guess that's why the cost $200.00.
The tip is replaced like any other.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Are you sure that 'sample' was from your rod? How can you be sure?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I imagine they use some kind of hardener on the inside, kind of like the stuff on regular guides.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wilber,I don't have one of these *yet.. BUT*a lot of the "locals" in Wanchese and Manteo all seem to carry them on the front of thier trucks in fishing season.. That pretty much tells what the rod is all about to me.. I'll probably wind up buying one before it's all said and done.....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I've never seen any where I am in MD. I know that a shop in Delaware carried them but that's it. They are pretty hard to come by up north. I lucked out and managed to get my hands on one.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

I purchased one from Anglers about 2 years ago. a 10 ft excellent for tossing lures up to 4ozs. with braid.Only problem is seaweed occasionally blocking the tip if it gets on your line.


----------

